

Gizmodo Gives Lots of Free Publicity to Patent Troll - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5621897/why--failure-is-an-option-at-intellectual-ventures

======
lotusleaf1987
Here are four more very recent articles promoting IV:
[http://gizmodo.com/5621899/why-we-need-more-inventions-
lots-...](http://gizmodo.com/5621899/why-we-need-more-inventions-lots-more-
inventions) <http://gizmodo.com/5621869/why-ideas-are-expensive>
[http://gizmodo.com/5621679/how-intellectual-ventures-
wants-t...](http://gizmodo.com/5621679/how-intellectual-ventures-wants-t..).
<http://gizmodo.com/5621607/iv-gallery/gallery/>

